# Daily little surprises that mate you smile



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2015)

In a manner totally opposite to the random irritations 

What happened to you today that cheered you up or gave you an unexpected smile


Just put my golf trousers on and found a crisp tenner in the pocket - bonus  :whoo:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Oct 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In a manner totally opposite to the random irritations 

What happened to you today that cheered you up or gave you an unexpected smile


Just put my golf trousers on and found a crisp tenner in the pocket - bonus  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You didn't wash them last time then?  haha

For me today, it's the work canteen getting my toast right. Not undertoasted "raw" bread, not burnt to an inch of its life. Just right. It's a rarity, so I enjoyed it! (slathered in peanut butter)


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 14, 2015)

Seeing me grandsons putter yesterday. I bought it and had it cut down for him last week. We both pick it up today when we go for a session at the range. It stands about 18" tall.


----------



## drew83 (Oct 14, 2015)

a regular idiot on my train that barges through people to get a seat...he must have overslept/been running late because just as the doors closed he came trotting along the platform, got to the door & was pushing the button trying to re-open the doors.. His face was a picture!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2015)

The floor I varnished yesterday evening looks very nice and my wife said so.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 14, 2015)

The girl that bends over in front of me when doing the fitness class always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 14, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			You didn't wash them last time then?
		
Click to expand...

He's not into money laundering.


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 14, 2015)

This morning's sky. Mother nature put on a show. Just gutted that I had to go to work and not the course


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 14, 2015)

Every morning I pick my little girl up to kiss her goodbye and every morning she pulls my hat off and chucks it as far as she can before kissing me. Makes me smile, she is trouble like her mother... 

"Daily Surprise" ... Shockingly it is still sometimes a surprise, I don't wake up fast!


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2015)

During my home office clearout, I came across three old phones. Charged them up and found some baby photos, etc.! Good memories that were close to being taken for recycling. Now on the iMac & cloud


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2015)

Home made cakes from one of the women in work.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 14, 2015)

Bloody glad I recorded Karl Pilkington's Moaning of Life last night. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2015)

Some incorrect spelling .

*Slime*.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Oct 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In a manner totally opposite to the random irritations 

What happened to you today that cheered you up or gave you an unexpected smile


Just put my golf trousers on and found a crisp tenner in the pocket - bonus  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Don't know why, but I can just picture you slipping the note in the night before after doing the ironing, might try it myself sometime...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 15, 2015)

My little baby boy grinning away at the sight of me...at 4am when I am waiting for him to go back to sleep


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2015)

I joined the A1, single carriageway section, this morning and did not have a single car in front of me for the whole stretch I was on it. I glided serenely along at 60mph. Going the other way a tractor was leading a line of traffic that was anywhere between 1/2 - 1 mile long at just above jogging speed. Seeing the other cars so frustrated just increased the sense of joy at having an empty road to myself.


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 15, 2015)

Four numbers in Wednesday Lotto, only just checked it.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Lump (Oct 15, 2015)

Being unable to swing a club due to laughter on the course yesterday. (had the Ribena advert song in my head for no reason and my PP's didn't get it until I showed them it. I'm a little random and mental at times)


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2015)

Watching cheapskates coming out of Tesco with their arms full of shopping as they won't stump up 5p for a bag and chuckling as they lose their grip on something and then lose the whole lot....


----------



## c1973 (Oct 15, 2015)

Realising Boris Johnson is English rugbys new left wing...........well in games against 10yr old Japs anyway! :rofl:


----------



## Tongo (Oct 16, 2015)

Not necessarily a surprise but the tune to the latest Waitrose advert (from Winnie the Pooh) makes me smile.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 16, 2015)

Waking up.


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 16, 2015)

Flag at half mast at golf club, checked my pulse and it is not for me.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 16, 2015)

On the way home from Aldwoodley, while stuck in traffic seeing a llama frolic in a field.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

Spending two hours on You Porn and not passing out.


----------



## Joff (Oct 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Spending two hours on You Porn and not passing out.
		
Click to expand...

Spending 4 minutes on youporn and then passing out.


----------



## Break90 (Oct 17, 2015)

Arriving at the barbers this morning to find no-one in there except the bloke who cuts my hair


----------



## Tongo (Oct 17, 2015)

Break90 said:



			Arriving at the barbers this morning to find no-one in there except the bloke who cuts my hair
		
Click to expand...

Always one of life's little triumphs!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2015)

Whilst driving through town this morning, I got overtaken by an idiot in fast Corsa who obviously had better things to do than stick to 30. He steamed past me, doing 40+  and then squeezed through a non existent gap in traffic to crash a red light.

Caught him up 2 minutes later as he had been apprehended by local LEOs and was being handcuffed..! Obviously been a bad lad...Hee Hee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2015)

Drinking my fill and more last night and feeling relatively human this morning


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 17, 2015)

Going home after work on a Saturday to find my two year old grandaughter on my chair smiling and saying Da Da.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2015)

At lunch today i saw a lady at a nearby table squeeze a lemon onto her smoked salmon. But a squirt of juice went straight across the table , and got her husband right on the face. 
The lady laughed out loud , but he was not too happy.  
I just managed to hold my laugh in.:smirk:


----------



## Break90 (Oct 19, 2015)

Receiving an invite to a charity golf day as a guest of the organiser, including breakfast, range balls, buggies, goodie bag, gala dinner and all the trimmings .......................  AT WENTWORTH


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2015)

When you list something on eBay on a Buy it Now for a week at a very fair price but all you get is stupid offers, then you list the same item with the same description on an auction starting at 99p and it sells for 20% more than the buy it now price asked previously - that makes me smile!
Especially as the guy who won the auction made a daft offer a week ago and could have bought it for less had he not been a skinflint....
Just occasionally you win one!!


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 13, 2015)

Something I see often on my way to work is a council ambulance parked outside the same house picking up a young lad in one of those big bulky electric wheelchairs. No idea what his problems are, don't know him or anything but he always has a massive grin on his face and looks really happy. Certainly makes me smile every time and really puts life in perspective especially if I'm feeling a bit down about anything. A good way to start the day.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 13, 2015)

This video made me both smile and maybe cry just a little. What a guy(s)!!

[video=youtube;UH943Az_lPQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH943Az_lPQ[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2015)

An animal welfare "Aahhh" moment...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-34813732


----------



## rickg (Nov 13, 2015)

Rooter said:



			This video made me both smile and maybe cry just a little. What a guy(s)!!
		
Click to expand...

That's incredible...thanks for sharing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Piece (Nov 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			This video made me both smile and maybe cry just a little. What a guy(s)!!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent stuff.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-34961002


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			This video made me both smile and maybe cry just a little. What a guy(s)!!

[video=youtube;UH943Az_lPQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH943Az_lPQ[/video]
		
Click to expand...

awesome - very uplifting and humbling


----------



## Piece (Dec 7, 2015)

Made me laugh!

https://www.facebook.com/theraverbible/videos/547208018769420/


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Just got a call , my new shinies are ready to collect :whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2015)

Just had an email from a customer who i have been working on for the past 14 months with his first order! The whole project could do my entire annual target! To say I am having a beer tonight is an understatement!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 20, 2015)

Last night's Chinese and a Guinness. Still making me smile today!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2015)

Mrs Tongo yesterday explaining to my grandad that Keith Lemon is an "alternative comedian!" An interesting euphemism!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2015)

Going to the pub for post Xmas shopping meal and the landlord buying you and the wife a couple of drinks


----------

